# walkie talkie encriptado



## ivan orozco (Jul 10, 2006)

Voy a realizar un proyecto de diseño e implementacion de un walkie talkie con comunicacion encriptada. por favor ayudenme necesito alguien que me guie.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 10, 2006)

busca qualquier circuito de canal plus analogico.

Es el sistema utilizado por los walkis sin licencia.

El sistema se basa en la inversion de banda o dicho de otra forma


emisor
señal de 300 hz -->codificador-->6000hz
señal de 6000 hz --codificador-->300hz

receptor
señal de 6000 hz -->decodificador-->300hz
señal de 300 hz --codificador-->6000hz

Como veras hay muchos metodos y circuitos, hay muchos que padecen de calidad, otros en cambio son complejos y dificiles de minutiriz

http://www.ace.ual.es/~vruiz/docenc...0de%20Audio%20de%20Canal+/Decodificacion1.htm

de los complejos
http://www.electronic-death.com/ficheros/Descodificador sonido canal.zip

http://www.hobbytron.com/pdf/Ss70aE.pdf


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 13, 2006)

voy a transmitir dos walkies y necesito la circuiteria y los elementos a utilizarse, es un proyecto de la universidad , necesito ayuda.
gracias

atte,
Ivan.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 13, 2006)

supongo que los walkis son del tipo sin licencia tipo PMR446.

En los walkis de gama alta tienen sistema de encriptacion, aunque yo no tengo ninguno escuche una señal de este tipo y era del mismo metodo de canal plus analogico, el de las rayitas y susurros.

El mayor problema que tienen es que debe ser extremadamente pequeno para meterlo dentro del walki donde ya no hay apenas espacio. Deberas utilizar todo SMD.

http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/fx/parts_fx02.php
http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/datasheet/104/FX128.php


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 13, 2006)

gracias Tiopepe123, espero sigas en contacto ya que necesito un poco mas de tu ayudita, me gustaria poder conversar un poco mas del proyecto ya que como te has deber dado cuenta , no domino el tema, pero es un trabajo de la universidad ...osea tengo que hacerlo, y ademas deseo aprender.
ok

Atte, 
Ivan


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 17, 2006)

estoy en la tarea de escojer un microcontrolador en donde sea capaz de no perder la señal de voz ya que la tx es en tiempo reasl cual me recomendarian , ahh y que sea de bajo coste.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2006)

En la actualidad tienes dos opciones los pic o los Atmel.

Los pic 
pic16f877 (40pat) o el pic16f876  (28 pat)
pic12F875  solo 8 patillas
pic18f452 mas potencia

los atmel hibridos 8051
AT89

En principio deberias descartar encriptado con microcontrolador debido al procesado necesario y despues el proceso de modulacion digital en un ancho de banda tan estrecho de solo 5khz.

Te recomiendo el metodo analogico.


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 17, 2006)

mira tiopepe123, lo que sucede es que el tema para mi tesis esta el encriptado y es lo que debo hacer, por tal razon estoy en estos aprietos. voy a investigar lo que tu propones, pero repito el tema no lo puedo cambiar y obviamente es la clave, de la tesis.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2006)

El encriptado de forma digital es necesario un DSP y esto no se puede implementar facilmente.

lo que si puedes hacer de forma razonable es utilizar un sistema avanzado de "encriptado analogico" donde el micro modifica dinamicamente la frecuencia del mezclador.

Me explico, si la frecuencia que utilizas para codificar no es exactamente la misma que la de recibir la señal se distorsiona se oye voces estridentes o de pato.

podias enviar datos digitales a baja frecuencia 100-300Hz para la sincronizacion del sistema y de 300-5khz  para3 la señal analogica.

En teoria los PMR446 envian tonos (subcanales) en esas frecuencias..
http://www.delboyenterprises.dsl.pipex.com/pmr446_codes.htm


Encontre uno completamente digital, pero era una pasada, estava formado por una dsp+vocoder+sintetizador de habla.
Basicamente se basa en analizar la voz y extraer los tonos y ruido (vocales silvantes) del habla para reconocer las letras, luego lo envia como si se escribiera a maquina por codigos ascii, letra a letra y en el receptor un sintetizador del habla regenera la palabra y todo esto con un ancho de banda muy estrecho.


Aunque no lo se se podria intensar hacer el proceso de codificacion dentro del micro mediante un A/D y D/A tipo sigma/delta de un solo bit, creo que es posible pero nadie lo ha pubricado.


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 17, 2006)

mira tiopepe123, veo que eres una persona muy seria con respecto a lo que dices ya lo habia investigado, espro me sigas ayudando , enviandome datasheet de los elementos antes mencionados, graficos, teoria para poder saber a lo que me metí, soy una persona que cuando comienza tiene que terminar bien...

gracias


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 22, 2006)

necesito saber como realizar la encriptacion en forma analogica


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.garaje.ya.com/deore/Circuitos/audio/Descodificador de canal +.zip
http://iie.fing.edu.uy/ense/asign/sisdsp/proyectos/2001/grupo_k_inv_espectro/InversorDeEspectro.htm


busca por internet decodificacion de sonido canal plus, inversionde espectro, scrambler...


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 23, 2006)

estoy en la fase de investigacion de los modulos de transmision , cual serian los mejores y a bajo costo, asi de igual manera el microcontrolador que utilizaré, existen modulos de amplificador con DAC, por favor ayudenme a encontrarlos.


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 25, 2006)

por favor pido que me ayuden, estoy en la fase de investigacion y eleccion de los elementos que intervienen en mi proyecto


----------



## ivan orozco (Jul 28, 2006)

Han pasado mas de 18 dias y nadie ha respondido a mis preguntas, me doy cuenta que este proyecto no es nada facil , pero si me gustaria que alguien me ayude....gracias tiopepe123, jaja


----------

